# Trials HD - Xbox 360



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2009)

anyone got this off the arcade yet?

it's awesome !!

like kick start or something.

1200 points well spent, but it's a joypad buster... almost chucked it at the wall few times.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks nice but don't really dig bike games, find them too fiddly...


----------



## digitell (Oct 13, 2009)

Got this a couple of days ago, agree with Bob that is is fantastic. Some of the later levels are really tough but it's so addictive.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 13, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> anyone got this off the arcade yet?
> 
> it's awesome !!
> 
> ...



Its great, but some of the sections make those hard jump sequences in Jet Set Willy look trivial.  On a hard level I racked up 400 faults to get through the level.  I know what I need to do, just the perfection of timing is immense.


----------



## wreckhead (Oct 13, 2009)

As a PS3 owner I admit to being jealous (how much is a 360 now?)


----------



## dweller (Oct 13, 2009)

wreckhead said:


> As a PS3 owner I admit to being jealous (how much is a 360 now?)



If you have a PC you can dl and play this on Steam.


----------



## wreckhead (Oct 14, 2009)

*dusts off pc*

*considers time of night*


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 5, 2012)

The new one is out, Trials Evolution.... and it's fucking mint


----------



## mr steev (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had this on the xbox for a fair few months now. It's extremely addictive and ridiculously difficult to get golds on some of the levels. A great game


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 5, 2012)

Well the new one is out i a few moths, and if you think the first one is hard check this out....


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2012)

*Release Date*: April 18, 2012


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2012)

Played the demo, have to say don't usually like this type of game but found this addictive!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2012)

It's a joypad breaker for sure


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mr steev (Apr 18, 2012)

^^that's tonight's entertainment sorted then


----------



## The Boy (May 3, 2012)

downloaded this two nights ago.  Haven't had much sleep since.  Good to know there is a new one for when I've finished .


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2012)

New DLC out tomorrow for evolution


----------



## mr steev (Sep 27, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> New DLC out tomorrow for evolution


 
Getting my hopes up! 
There doesn't seem to be anything available yet, athough I've read a few reports of stuff being released in September/October. There's a trailer online apparently, but no date


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2012)

mr steev said:


> Getting my hopes up!
> There doesn't seem to be anything available yet, athough I've read a few reports of stuff being released in September/October. There's a trailer online apparently, but no date


 
Sorry was told the other day it was out, it's meant to be out in Sept.....


----------



## Yetman (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't get past the big balls level on Trials HD. Fucking well hard


----------



## The Boy (Oct 2, 2012)

That's the one where me and my mate found out there was a limit to the number of crashes


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 3, 2012)

Got this last night after reading this thread and got up to the hard levels quickly enough. But then my girlfriend noticed I had gone from just sitting there casually tapping away to full on tongue out of the mouth following the controller with my body.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Got this last night after reading this thread and got up to the hard levels quickly enough. But then my girlfriend noticed I had gone from just sitting there casually tapping away to full on tongue out of the mouth following the controller with my body.


 
I do that


----------



## de_dog (Oct 3, 2012)

reminds me of 1999's Edgar Torrenteras Extreme Biker.
And escaping from the world in MS's Motorcross Madness would fire you miles back into the map.

Always wanted a bit more realism in my bike games though


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2012)

> Hello! In advance of the imminent release of the first Trials Evolution DLC, Origin of Pain (which is currently in certification), we have created a Title Update. You will need to accept the Title Update in order to use the DLC.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2012)

DLC is out!!!
the BMX stuff is ace, but only 3 tracks


----------



## mr steev (Oct 7, 2012)

So where are the squirrels?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah?

PC
Xbox 360
Xbone
PS4


----------



## Supine (Feb 26, 2014)

At last, a game that can help justify a new console


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2014)

That looks absolutely amazing...no PS3?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2014)

nope sorry

http://www.redlynx.com/games/trials-fusion


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2014)

Meh. 

Fair enough. I'll get the PC version.


----------

